# Is it me?



## Frank D (Feb 2, 2003)

From time to time I have a problem where when I click on a thread to see the contents, I'm missing the most recent posts. If I hit the "refresh" button on my browser the newest posts appear. this is an intermittent problem, and I haven't been able to link it to any changes I've made in my system.

Do I have a setting wrong someplace?


----------

